# Poulsen Hybrid system.



## khurdp (May 2, 2009)

Greetings,
I am sure many have checked this out http://poulsenhybrid.com/index.php. 

Say I was driving at 35mph on a local road, the engine will be running and this system will feel like a 3% down grade so I can ease on the accelerator. How much savings could I get especially considering the fact that 'engines' are peak efficient around 55 mph? 

Would the motor be in an aluminum casing if not won't the shell rust?
It seems the 'Torque arm' hinged so as to move along with wheels. "The stator is prevented from turning by means of a torque bar, which extends from the outside center of the motor to connection fixture situated directly behind or forward of the rear wheel and attached to either the fender, rear quarter panel or bottom rail." Is the rear fender strong enough to assist the propulsion.

Seems expensive too - i think they can easily sell for less than $2k even after making a profit.

Could they be used to make electric cars quickly and easily though by installing the hub motors on all four wheels?

regards,
Prasad


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Interesting concept, but I think it is a little misleading the way they keep talking about "plug in hybrids" as thought their system falls in that category.

The whole point to a true PHEV like the Chevy Volt is that it can be driven on electric-only for some reasonable distance. The Paulsen system is really an "electric assist" in that the gas engine must do all the accelerating, is constantly running, even in stop and go traffic, etc. 

I think you have its sole benefit pegged pretty well -- at constant speed on level ground, the electric motors will KEEP the car moving as though running down a slight grade.

I find it strange that nowhere on their website shows test results to indicate what mileage improvement was achieved on a real vehicle in real-life driving.

I like the concept and I've considered something similar for years, but I don't have money to throw away and find minimal improvement in MPG.

The 7hp motors they are using are seriously underpowered to be useful in an all-electric vehicle even if attached to all four wheels.

There are hub-motors for motorcycle conversions that are peak 40hp each and don't weigh much more than the ones Paulsen is talking about. If you could mount those inside lightweight regular automotive rims, then you could achieve a decent small car performance as all electric. Or just two of them on the rear wheels ala Paulsen and at least be able to move the vehicle without relying on the gas engine running all the time and providing the acceleration power.


----------



## Xringer (Oct 12, 2008)

khurdp said:


> Greetings, ~~~
> 
> considering the fact that 'engines' are peak efficient around 55 mph?



I drive a 5 speed CRV and it's getting about 30 MPG on the flat at 55 MPH.
But, if I slow down to about 35 MPH, I can get about 35 MPG on the flat.

Maybe if it was more aerodynamic, I could do better at 55 MPH.. 
It's kinda a brick..


----------

